

Engineer rigs nerf gun to shoot himself when his stories are rejected in Pivotal - petenixey
http://blog.evantahler.com/pivotal-tracker-phidgets-and-nerf-guns

======
harlanlewis
We hung a rotating nerf missile launcher upside down from the ceiling that
shoots folks who push broken tests to our staged for deploy branch (we use
TeamCity). It's a work in progress and not a perfect system (we pair a lot so
there's no guarantee someone is at their desk), but it's fun and gets people's
attention.

Basically this, but automagical: [http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/ilaunch-
thunder-iphone-controll...](http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/ilaunch-thunder-
iphone-controlled-nerf-missile-launcher-video-07-12-2011/).

------
mikeryan
Dodging bullets is one way to become more "agile".

------
joshwa
Slightly-OT nerf hack: The best nerf sniper weapon is 18 inches of 1/2" PVC
tube and your lungs. ~30 yard range, and super-accurate.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Not sure how I feel about being sprayed with someone's spit...

------
dsr_
That's fine if you're doing it to yourself. If management were to try to
impose this, I would look for a job that has more regard for the dignity of
employees.

~~~
VBprogrammer
I think if I were an employer, I would be looking for an employee with more of
a sense of humor!

Seriously though, I really think the atmosphere in a work place is really
important. I can't imagine working with people who wouldn't consider this a
neat hack and overall quite funny.

------
zalambar
That's neat but it seems counter productive to me. I consider rejected Tracker
stories to be a good thing. Better for a story to be rejected and provide
feedback than to sit ignored or remain unfinished longer than necessary
because the developer wants to avoid any possibility of rejection.

Now firing nerf weapons when CI builds fail makes much more sense.

------
erickhill
At my company we have a purple lacrosse helmet that is placed on one's desk -
like a trophy of humorous shame - whenever someone breaks something. It's all
in good fun and helps to lighten the mood when things happen. And they always
do.

------
conipto
Those phidget boards are pretty great. I bought some flashing lights from woot
that we had kick on via the USB phidget interface anytime our pingdom checks
failed. Now everyone hates the yellow lights :)

~~~
evantahler
I swear I don't work for phidget corp, but they have some spiffy LED displays
as well. Think scrolling signs letting you know the status of the latest CI
build and the commiter...

<http://www.phidgets.com/products.php?category=15>

